# new to me



## Action (Jul 21, 2014)

Just picked up this trailer today....Price was free. Needs some work but that is OK. Anyone know anything about this trailer?


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 22, 2014)

Looking at the bow rest, id say its for a tall v bottom. I like the layout, and the rollers are nice. Not bunks to replace. It could easily be adjusted or modifies to fit other boats. Nice score. To figure the length of boat it would fit just measure from the bow rest to the end of the trailer.


----------

